# 12.0 @ 123mph



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

Did a 12.0 @ 123mph on a stock SR20DE motor @ 22psi of boost at the Phoenix IDRC event on Oct. 12/13.

Only engine mods were JWT S3 cams.

My built motor that I took out before the race did a best of 11.9 @ 119mph last Oct. IDRC.

Look out for my new built motor and turbo setup for the March IDRC here in Phoenix.


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

very nice, but dont tease us, what turbo? give me some more specs of the car. and congrads on another great run in the sr20

Brian


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

FMAX Manifold
Turbonetics T3/T04E (.57 / III / .82)
Greddy Type S Blow Off Valve
Tial 35mm Wastegate
Spearco Intercooler
JWT ECU - 72lb Injectors / Launch Control / Race Program
JWT S3 Cams


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

Congrats on that time
Are you using OEM pistons?
Wich compression?
I will be running a turbocharged Jdm SR20DE (not t).it has 
10.0:1 compression. i plan to run high boost with stock pistons to see what can they withstand! Hoping 25 psi with a perfect setup and race fuel.

Keep working


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

I was using a stock 9.5:1 motor and running 21psi. This is with straight C16 fuel. I am not sure a 10:1 motor could hold up to 20+ psi. I personally would not try it, but best of luck. I hope you know how to swap motors.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

OOPPSSS!
I WANTED TO SAY 15 INSTEAD OF 25.
YOURS HAD LOWER COMPRESSION. IN MY CASE 15 PSI WITH 10.0:1 IS THE MAXIMUM I WILL TRY

I DO SWAP ENGINES ANYWAY


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Congratulations. That's quick.


----------

